# Firestone rear mk4 bags w/ ecs wheel centering plates



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

So I've heard there are some bags that WILL work with wheel centering plates. And since I'm not a huge fan of camber I've been trying for a while to see if there's a setup that will work with wheel centering plates as apposed to drop plates. Well I jus read on dsf, something still fan that Firestone bags will work with rear centerin plates. Is this true? Has anyone done it?


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

*FV-QR*

Ive heard it would work.


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

Yea after some googling it seems it will with the sleeve bags. Going to try it out.


----------



## dinx (Feb 12, 2008)

Please let is know if it works out for you I've been wondering the same thing just haven't got the plates yet


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

Yea I really like the way my wheels sit in the rear so I do not want camber. Hopefully going to be ordered this week. Probably wont be til next weekend or so when I receive them and their installed. So don't hold your breathe.  but will leave feedback when it's done


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

I've heard it does on many occasions. 
But never found proof with pics. 

Any links?


----------



## Yuripolak (May 30, 2008)

what's the big difference between firestones and air lift tapered bags? can't see much diff between them... should work with them too?? 

just have the same problem.. don't want camber...


----------



## VEE W (May 2, 2009)

I've had the great plates and Firestone rears and went through 2 sets from rubbing. I've removed the great plates and installed idf drop plates and haven't had an issue since. I know some have had issues like myself and others haven't. 


http://forums.triplezoom.com/showthread.php?5242521-Mk4-Great-Plates-rear-bag-issue 



http://forums.subdriven.com/showthread.php?5165215-great-plates-and-bags


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

What did you rub the bags in exactly?


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

yeabmx said:


> What did you rub the bags in exactly?


 prolly on the spring/bag perch on the beam. that's what my bags rubbed on.


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

Hmmm. I thinkin going to get them and I'll figure something out


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

Just to be clear, when I was rubbing, I was on airlift bags. I've had the Great Plates off for some time now. 
If you do figure some thing out, please share. I love how the car sits with the Great Plates.


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

*FV-QR*

The answer to fixing the rub with airlift bags and great plates is fairly simple. 

Cut off the nipple and weld mk5 airlift brackets about an inch behind the nipple to correct the geometry.


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

I've had aac Firestone rears and MT great plates for 3 years n 50k+ miles with no problems


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

Are great plates and Ecs's plates exactly the same?


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

they have a different shape, but they do the exact same thing.


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

Well I'm goin to order a set probably this payday Thursday. So I won't have them til next week. But when I do I'll take pics and give some feedback. It seems this is a huge 50/50 thing. Some have it work, others don't. And Ant has a good point. So if that becomes the only option ill have to get to work.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

PM sent. 

Andy


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

yeabmx said:


> Well I'm goin to order a set probably this payday Thursday. So I won't have them til next week. But when I do I'll take pics and give some feedback. It seems this is a huge 50/50 thing. Some have it work, others don't. And Ant has a good point. So if that becomes the only option ill have to get to work.


 Just make sure everything is centered and you should be good.:thumbup:


----------



## macleanshaun (Sep 19, 2008)

Bumping this up.
Any of you guys end up getting them? Would like to get a 2nd or 3rd opinion on the subject!
Thanks!


----------



## Punjabi_Dubber (Mar 28, 2008)

I have been using the mason tech great plates and AAC firestones without any issues for the past 3 years.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

OP waiting to hear back from you! :thumbup:


Thanks, Andy


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

I don't think i ever got an email? Would like to try it still


----------



## MAkie302 (May 3, 2008)

Sorry to bump an old thread but has anyone confirmed this? I have centering plates with airlift performance bags.


----------

